# Hypo, on Armour, Undertreated?



## Hmdoe (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello, I'd like to share my labs while being treated for hypothyroidism with Armour since January:

Beginning TSH: 4.11 (.358-3.740)
Free T3 = 3.27 (2.18-3.98 pg/mL)
Free T4 = .91 (.76 -1.46 ng/dL)
TPO Ab = .7 (.0-5.5)

Diagnosed as hypo, started 15 mg Armour. Still felt crappy.

Labs in March:
TSH: 2.99 (.358-3.740)
No other labs requested (huh?)

Told to increase to 30 mg Armour. Still gaining weight and weak 8 months later. :-( Endo and DO say I'm therapeutic and is just need to go to a gym. Suffered an early miscarriage 2 mos ago, unable to conceive for over almost a year. Hashis and celiacs tests negative. Should I seek third opinion?

Thank you, so much, for any advice!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Armour thyroid
http://www.armourthyroid.com/

http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

What a shame. 30 mgs. is the starting dose for Armour. Yes; you need to find a doctor who understands that the dosing option is based on the FREE T3 only!

I am enclosing information for you. No wonder you feel so symptomatic. That doctor is torturing you.

You are very fortunate that you are on the Armour but a bit of if not a lot of bad luck that your doctor does not know how to titrate until you feel terrific which is what you deserve!


----------



## Hmdoe (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words of support, I will schedule another appointment, now armed with knowledge!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Knowledge is power!!! To the max! Forward, march!!

And do keep us informed re all of this!


----------

